# finché vs. finché non



## andersxman

Ciao, non mi ricordo se una è più corretta dell'altra:

"Lascia stare il latte finchè torna mamma"
oppure
"Lascia stare il latte finchè non torna mamma"


----------



## macforever

andersxman said:


> Ciao, non mi ricordo se una è più corretta dell'altra:
> 
> "Lascia stare il latte finchè torna mamma"
> oppure
> "Lascia stare il latte finchè non torna mamma"



Si usano entrambe le espressioni. Lasciamo però che qualche "purista" della lingua italiana dica la sua.


----------



## marco.cur

Finchè non torna mamma, secondo me.


----------



## Liuk99

finché non, con l'accento acuto visto che vogliamo essere puristi...


----------



## marco.cur

Sono situazioni diverse:
Finché perdura questa situazione fai questo.
Finché non si realizza un determinato evento fai quest'altro.


----------



## vivanacho

Ciao, Anderxsman: io direi che nella tua frase puoi usare o meno quel "non", come vuoi tu: è facoltativo e non cambia il senso della frase. Con il "finché" non sempre succede questo; dipende dal significato della congiunzione (la tua frase, se non sbaglio, rientra nel significato 1):

1. Finché = "fino al momento in cui": 
- Stai fermo qui finché ti dico di uscire = Stai fermo qui finché non ti dico di uscire 
(la mamma al bambino in punizione)

2. Finché = "per tutto il tempo in cui" ("Finché c'è vita c'è speranza").
In questo caso il "non" cambia completamente il senso della frase. 
- Siamo andati d'accordo finché siamo vissuti in Italia: poi ci siamo trasferiti in Inghilterra e sono cominciati i guai.
- Siamo andati d'accordo finché non siamo vissuti in Italia: finché siamo vissuti all'estero tutto è andato bene.

Spero di non aver commesso degli errori e di essermi spiegata bene. Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

*QUI* c'è la discussione su *finché*.


----------



## voltape

La salmodia nell’ufficio cattolico di domenica II Vespri in italiano inizia con il Salmo 109 (110):  _“Oracolo del Signore al mio Signore: «Siedi alla mia destra, finché io ponga i tuoi nemici a sgabello dei tuoi piedi»”._
Ma come introduzione, citano "_Bisogna che egli regni finché non abbia posto tutti i suoi nemici sotto i suoi piedi"(1 Cor 15, 25)_
Ora, perché "finché io ponga" e "finché non abbia posto".
Quando si usa "finché" e  quando "finché non"?
Grazie


----------



## TheCrociato91

Secondo: finché in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
*
finché* (non com. *fin* *che*) cong. [grafia unita di _fin_(_o_) _che_]. - [fino al momento in cui, talora seguito da _non_ pleonastico: _non ti muovere f. non lo dico io_] ≈ fino a che, fino a quando, fin quando, fintantoché, (_ant_.) mentreché.


----------



## dragonseven

voltape said:


> Ma come introduzione, citano "_Bisogna che egli regni finché non abbia posto tutti i suoi nemici sotto i suoi piedi"_


Credo che il "non", in questa frase, sia sbagliato.
"Finché non" è da adoperarsi in frasi negative:
«Egli non deve smettere di regnare finché non abbia posto... ».

Da finché in Vocabolario - Treccani:
"In frasi negative indica invece che una cosa non può o non deve accadere fino al momento in cui non se ne verifica un’altra:"



EDIT: Oops, incrocio...


----------



## bearded

Rileggendo questo thread, mi viene in mente che molte lingue (diversamente dall'italiana che qui appare un po'...imprecisa) distinguono una congiunzione che significa ''per tutto il tempo in cui'' da un'altra che significa ''fino al momento in cui''.
Esempio: ''Rimani qui finché (non) torna la mamma'', cioè 1)per tutto il tempo in cui la mamma non torna, oppure 2)fino al momento in cui torna.
Il ''non'' in realtà non è veramente pleonastico come detto al #2, bensì - se c'è - indica l'interpretazione no.1).


----------



## King Crimson

Abbiamo anche un'altra discussione molto simile:
finché oppure finché non

Nella quale poi si trova il riferimento a un'altra ancora... E comunque si, questo uso del "non" è una delle cose più difficili da assimilare per i non madrelingua che si avvicinano all'italiano.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Il ''non'' in realtà non è veramente pleonastico come detto al #2, bensì - se c'è - indica l'interpretazione no.1).


 
Credo tu abbia commesso un errore:
"[...] come detto al #2, bensì - se c'è - indica l'interpretazione no.*2*".

In realtà, secondo me, la tua frase non rispecchia il buon italiano.
Penso che le possibilità siano due:
*1.* se si vuole usare *finché*, che ha il solo valore di «fino a quando» nel senso di «per tutto il tempo in cui dura un'altra cosa», si dovrebbe dire: «Rimani qui *finché* rimane fuori la mamma.» / «Rimani qui *finché* la mamma è fuori.»;
*2.* se si vuole usare *finché non*, che ha il solo valore di «fino a quando» nel senso di «non far che ciò succeda fino al momento in cui non accade quest'altra», si dovrebbe dire: «*Non* ti muovere (da qui) *finché non* (ri)torna la mamma.» / «*Non* ti muovere (da qui) *finché* la mamma *non* torna.».

O sbaglio io? 



EDIT: Cancellata richiesta di “unione”. Grazie @King Crimson !


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Credo tu abbia commesso un errore:
> "[...] come detto al #2, bensì - se c'è - indica l'interpretazione no.*2*".


Nel mio post #4, l'interpretazione no. 1) era ''per tutto il tempo in cui la mamma non torna'', e quella no. 2) era ''fino al momento in cui la mamma torna''.  Non mi sembra di avere sbagliato.  La frase da interpretare era ''finché la mamma (non) torna''. Dunque, per me, se c'è il 'non', siamo al no.1
Piuttosto trovo confusa/inesatta la frase del Treccani ''una cosa non può...accadere fino al momento in cui non se ne verifica un'altra'': io avrei detto ''fintantoché non se ne verifica un'altra'', oppure ''fino al momento in cui se ne verifichi un'altra''.
Lo so che la mia frase (rimani qui finché non torna la mamma)  teoricamente non è ''di buona lingua'' appunto per il significato ambiguo di ''finché'' : perciò ho scritto che in questo l'Italiano è ''impreciso''.
PS. Forse c'è un malinteso: ''al #2'' voleva dire: al post #2


----------



## dragonseven

Per me, non è l'italiano ad essere impreciso, bensì i suoi utilizzatori. 
Sulla tua precisazione nei riguardi del _Treccani_, se intendi che in quella definizione stia meglio il congiuntivo "verifichi" piuttosto che l'indicativo "verifica", è una questione stilistica: l'uso del congiuntivo con «finché / finché non» è marcato come _letterario_.
Non intendevo dire che la tua analisi fosse sbagliata nei confronti della frase esaminata, ma nei confronti del nesso «finché non» in quanto tale.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> ''Finché non" è da adoperarsi in frasi negative:


E' su questo punto che non siamo d'accordo.  Secondo me, quando il Treccani dice ''In frasi negative indica invece che...'' , non vuol dire che si debba usare solo in frasi negative, bensì che, quando è usato in frasi negative, significa invece che...''.  Infatti più sotto (Sinonimi e contrari) c'è scritto:
''Finché  = fino al momento in cui, talora seguito da ''non'' pleonastico'' (circa l'opinione che sia davvero pleonastico, ho già detto la mia).


----------



## dragonseven

Hai ragione, non mi sono spiegato bene. Riprovo.



Necsus said:


> 'Fino a quando', o 'finché', nel significato di 'fino al momento in cui' *si può* far seguire da un _non_ fraseologico, che cioè non ne cambia il significato, e ha più o meno una funzione rafforzativa, "tranne che _finché_ non abbia il significato di 'per tutto il tempo che': «l’azienda andò bene finché fu direttore lui», cfr. SATTA 1981: 598)" [Serianni]. Infatti nella frase proposta da Serianni, il _non_ cambierebbe decisamente il significato della frase: "l’azienda andò bene finché *non* fu direttore lui" vorrebbe dire che 'andò bene per tutto il tempo che fu diretta da qualcun altro', mentre senza il _non_ significava che 'andò bene per tutto il tempo che fu diretta da lui'.


Rosanna Sornicola, a proposito della negazione espletiva, scrive:
"Anche le strutture comparative ospitano spesso negazioni che sono state considerate espletive, in registri sia parlati che scritti: [...] (v. collegamento p. 1662). WACKERNAGEL (1920-1924, 2: 307) ritiene che "negare ciò che veniva messo in secondo piano dietro qualcos'altro mediante una espressione comparativa sia un processo spontaneo che si determina continuamente in tempi diversi". Una giustificazione analoga potrebbe valere anche per la negazione in subordinate temporali affermative, come in it. _Bisogna aspettare finché non viene_, tipo che ha un equivalente anche in ted.".

Il punto che non è di facile spiegazione è il fatto che quel _non_ era obbligatorio “una volta”, mentre oggi è facoltativo (anche per il conseguente verbo al congiuntivo: obbligatorio nello _standard_, facoltativo nel _neo-standard_).
Se si invita qualcuno a fare qualcosa e solo quella finché (non) accade l'evento descritto nella subordinata, significa che si invita quel qualcuno a (non) fare nient'altro che (non) sia ciò che è richiesto nella principale, questa è la negatività. Un obbligo comporta millemila divieti.
Di solito sono per l'italiano «tradizionale», ma in questo caso penso sia meglio quello «moderno», perché evita di fraintendere la temporale di valore terminativo con quella di valore durativo.

Secondo il mio punto di vista, il _Treccani _intende dire: normalmente *finché* ha valore durativo («per tutto il tempo che»), l'eventuale negazione seguente (*finché non*) ha valore semantico e cambia il significato della frase, ma non il suo valore temporale; viceversa se nella principale v'è negazione (ossia viene negato qualcosa: «non fare altro che non sia ciò che ho specificato»), allora *finché *ha valore terminativo («fino al momento in cui») e può essere seguito da una negazione (*non*) che non ha valore semantico, bensì rafforzativo della negatività espressa dal verbo della principale.


Ma questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## bearded

Stavolta l'esposizione di Dragon è molto chiara, e non posso che essere d'accordo.


----------



## Gloz

Salve a tutti,

apro un post sul forum per chiedere se qualcuno saprebbe come poter spiegare in maniera il più semplice possibile il concetto della doppia negazione in italiano .
Sto infatti preparando il prossimo corso con la mia allieva francese e durante la scorsa lezione abbiamo trovato la frase “finché non si ammalò..” all’interno di un testo e giustamente mi chiedeva perché ci sia il “non” all’interno della frase ma sopratutto perché malgrado il connotato negativo la frase indichi una frase attiva e di azione. Qualche aiuto / consiglio a riguardo ? 
Grazie a tutti in anticipo per le vostre risposte 

Gloria


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gloz said:


> “finché *non* si ammalò..”


Dove la vedi la doppia negazione?


----------



## bearded

Benvenuto nel forum, Gloz



Gloz said:


> perché ci sia il “non” all’interno della frase ma sopratutto perché malgrado il connotato negativo la frase indichi una frase attiva e di azione. Qualche aiuto / consiglio a riguardo ?


Paulfromitaly ha ragione: non c'è una doppia negazione nella brevissima frase che hai citato.  Comunque credo che, se leggerai attentamente i messaggi precedenti (ad es. il #11 e il #17) -  nei quali si è discusso  ampiamente della presenza o meno del 'non' e del suo significato - potrai già trovare la soluzione ai tuoi dubbi.


----------



## lorenzos

_"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché non si ammalò."_
non si ammalò = stava bene
_"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché stava bene."_


----------



## Gloz

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dove la vedi la doppia negazione?



Hai ragione: in questo esempio in effetti non c’è alcuna doppia negazione, mi sono spiegata male. Ci tenevo comunque a porre l’attenzione su questa frase che può essere difficile da spiegare ad un allievo, specie se straniero. Quando mi ci imbattei il link con la tematica della doppia negazione è stato automatico nella mia testa !



lorenzos said:


> _"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché non si ammalò."_
> non si ammalò = stava bene
> _"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché stava bene."_




Graie mille, scomposta così la frase ha molto più senso a livello logico e di comprensione =) gentilissimo !


----------



## ohbice

lorenzos said:


> _"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché non si ammalò."_
> non si ammalò = stava bene
> _"Lavorava dieci ore al giorno finché stava bene."_


eh? ... _fino a quando si ammalò_, direi... Scusate, non ho letto tutta la discussione ma questa "equivalenza" mi sembra contrastare con la logica.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> mi sembra contrastare con la logica.


Se leggi il #11, probabilmente ti risulterà più chiaro quello che (secondo me) intende dire lorenzos.


----------

